# Imported Lightroom Mobile Presets Disappeared in Latest Update?



## nkawoods (Jun 18, 2021)

I imported several presets that I use in Lightroom Classic on my Mac into Lightroom Mobile.  Has anyone else had those disappear after the latest update to Lightroom Mobile?  I suddenly have a whole new batch of Adobe Lightroom presets but all my imported and user presets are no longer there.  When I click on the three dots in the upper right in the Preset Dialogue - the only options I see are “Create Preset,” “Manage Presets,” and “Show Partially Compatible Presets.”  I turned on the last option and nothing new appeared so that apparently isn’t the issue.  Has the ability to import a batch of presets disappeared from Lightroom Mobile, or is this possibly a glitch?  One other possibility - I recently migrated to a new iPad and some app data in general that wasn’t stored in the iCloud didn’t show up in the process, but I wouldn’t think that could account for the disappearance of the ability to import presets.

Thanks for any insights -


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jun 18, 2021)

AFAIK, you can’t import presets into Lightroom Mobile for iOS. Import of batch presets has never been an option. There are two ways of getting them into LrM nevertheless. The first method is to use Lightroom desktop. Presets imported into Lightroom desktop will sync to the cloud. The other way is to sync an image from Lightroom Classic that has (only) the adjustments made by the preset applied to it. Then in Lightroom Mobile you create a new preset from those settings. The migration of the iPad should have nothing to do with this. After migration Lr on the iPad can add some unsynced stuf, but deletions should not happen by restoring local data.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 19, 2021)

The presets did move to the Library tab of the Presets view as the introduced a new Premium view. Could that bit it?


----------



## nkawoods (Jun 19, 2021)

Johan Elzenga said:


> AFAIK, you can’t import presets into Lightroom Mobile for iOS. Import of batch presets has never been an option. There are two ways of getting them into LrM nevertheless. The first method is to use Lightroom desktop. Presets imported into Lightroom desktop will sync to the cloud. The other way is to sync an image from Lightroom Classic that has (only) the adjustments made by the preset applied to it. Then in Lightroom Mobile you create a new preset from those settings. The migration of the iPad should have nothing to do with this. After migration Lr on the iPad can add some unsynced stuf, but deletions should not happen by restoring local data.


Thanks Johan.  I know I had them in my iPad a month ago and I used them for at least a couple of years.  But perhaps I copied and pasted them somehow so they would show up in Mobile and didn’t actually import them.  I’ve forgotten how I accomplished it.  This post is what made me think I could import them, but perhaps they were referring to Lightroom CC.   https://helpx.adobe.com/lightroom-cc/using/add-sync-mobile-presets.html. I will follow up on your thoughts about the cloud. Worst case scanario I suppose I could make a synced collection of photo virtual copies and apply each of the presets I use regularly, then do as you suggest and save each in LR Mobile.


Victoria Bampton said:


> The presets did move to the Library tab of the Presets view as the introduced a new Premium view. Could that bit it?


I don’t think so.  I click on the Library tab and see general adjustments grouped by type  (color, creative, b&w, etc.), all Adobe presets. On the Premium tab I see more Adobe presets grouped a little differently (portraits, cinematic, travel, etc.)


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 21, 2021)

You can import presets into the desktop Cloudy app and then they'll sync to mobile. If you still have a copy of the presets, that's probably your quickest solution. How do I import Profiles and Presets into Cloud and Mobile?


----------



## nkawoods (Jun 21, 2021)

Victoria Bampton said:


> You can import presets into the desktop Cloudy app and then they'll sync to mobile. If you still have a copy of the presets, that's probably your quickest solution. How do I import Profiles and Presets into Cloud and Mobile?


That sounds wonderful and makes sense!  THANK YOU Victoria!  I did a lot of Googling and kept coming up with  the “create a photo with the settings of the preset, sync the photo with LR Mobile, then create a new preset in Mobile based on the photo settings.”  This will be so much easier.


----------

